# Cancelled - 12th July - "Kneesworth" meet (Royston



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

meeting *CANCELLED*

Everyone welcome

Well with the June meet a great success as we could actually get out and see the TT's in the carpark 8) Also we are just before the TTOC Natioanal Day so bound to be lots to talk about, so come and join us at the July meet.

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm 
genocidalduck - possibly

meeting *CANCELLED*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'll be there. In my new car


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What new car is that then Jamie :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dammit didnt i tell ya. I cant believe i forgot


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Have you ordered the stickers as per your sig pic? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Have you ordered the stickers as per your sig pic? :lol:


Yeah but have asked for bigger ones


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Norman, we'll be on holiday that week but we're not actually going away so we'll see what our plans are for that evening.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Anymore interested ?

Don't worry Jamie you can tell me all about your new mota 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> Anymore interested ?
> 
> Don't worry Jamie you can tell me all about your new mota 8)


if its just us norm.'let you drive it. Picking it up Saturdy  . Just a litle problem they av e a sprint blue one in the showroom. That ive fallen n love with so may buy that one instead. But i'll be in one or the other


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Blimey - another Kneesworth I can't make - be out in Boston :-/ Maybe August!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Anymore interested ?
> ...


Well I hope we can go out for a drive anyway 

What ever colour you get it will be very impressive, a sprint blue one followed me over the Orwell Bridge the other morning looked very mean in the rear view mirror, before he turned off 8)

tic toc tic toc - not long now 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Blimey - another Kneesworth I can't make - be out in Boston :-/ Maybe August!


You jet setter, hope you are back for National Day


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Norm really sorry mate. But my mum has just had a stroke. So between going to the hospital and running all the offices on my own. I dont thing im going to be able to make it.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Norm really sorry mate. But my mum has just had a stroke. So between going to the hospital and running all the offices on my own. I dont thing im going to be able to make it.


Fully understand Jamie. Your Mum must come first and I wish her well. I'm sure you will do a sterling job keeping the businesses running as well.

See you soon, hopefully.

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Jamie - sorry to hear your news mate. Hope she pulls through OK. If we can help with anything, just shout. (I know it's unlikely but the offer is there if you need it  )


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Jamie - sorry to hear your news mate. Hope she pulls through OK. If we can help with anything, just shout. (I know it's unlikely but the offer is there if you need it  )


Thanks Paul. But ill be ok. Currently have an army of people running round for me. Actually starting to find it hard to find jobs for them.

But thanks for the offer all the same. Your one of the true good guys.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Norm really sorry mate. But my mum has just had a stroke. So between going to the hospital and running all the offices on my own. I dont thing im going to be able to make it.


Jamie, really sorry to hear the news about your Mum. Hope she makes a full recovery.

Moley


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey - another Kneesworth I can't make - be out in Boston :-/ Maybe August!
> ...


I'll make it by about 12 hours!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Jamie, feel really sorry for you mate, my mum had a stroke so I know what you're going through, take it easy and hopefully see you soon.

Graham


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys

Norm...Keep me as a possible. Not 100% sure. But had another good day. Hopefully she will be awake alot more by next week. So she may be glad im going out for the night just to get some tome on her own.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Norm...Keep me as a possible. Not 100% sure. But had another good day. Hopefully she will be awake alot more by next week. So she may be glad im going out for the night just to get some tome on her own.


Sounds like good progress, hopefully she will get to the stage of telling you to "sod off" stop fussing round me :wink: Please pass on all our best wishes to Mum for a speedy recovery.

Norman


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry Norm, Can't make this one due to work commitments  
See you at HMC on Sunday 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Really sorry Norman, I'm afraid I'm going to have to pass on this month too 

It's been a really expensive couple of months for me so i really need to pull the reigns in a bit for a few weeks. Unfortunately this means not having to fill the car up again for the third time in 2 weeks :roll: 

See you at Gaydon matey.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for letting me know.

I'll be "Normie no mates" at this rate 

See you on Sunday anyway.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Norman

I am sorry to say I can not make tonight either :evil: I have too many people wanting Angel Eyes before Gaydon :? all my evenings are taken up.

Will definately see you Sunday [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

p.s is it worth rescheduling?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

was said:


> I have too many people wanting Angel Eyes before Gaydon :? all my evenings are taken up.


Me to WAS when can you fit me in, i dont need mine before gaydon though


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thebears said:


> Me to WAS when can you fit me in, i dont need mine before gaydon though


Mr Bears

if you want them before Gaydon I could fit you in  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Me to WAS when can you fit me in, i dont need mine before gaydon though
> ...


He's off to France on Friday Was - not coming to Gaydon 

BTW - I've added times to the Cruise thread :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

was said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Me to WAS when can you fit me in, i dont need mine before gaydon though
> ...


I cant make Gaydon, but i still like the eyes. Give me a weekend your free and i'll come over.

Cheers M8

Dale


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry Norm, we now won't be in the Cambridge vincinty as I first thought, so it's a cop out from us as well.

Hopefully see everyone on Sunday.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Ah well looks as though I could be the only one  still at least I can have a steak & chips whilst I'm there.

No time to reschedule.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Ah well looks as though I could be the only one  still at least I can have a steak & chips whilst I'm there.
> 
> No time to reschedule.


Sorry Norm 

Surely you don't have to drives 70 odd mile each way when no-one else is going - Demos wouldn't hold you to the booking if he knew no-one could come would he? :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Ah well looks as though I could be the only one  still at least I can have a steak & chips whilst I'm there.
> ...


Hi Paul

Think you are right, so with regret I will cancel the meet 

I will check again at about 1pm in case loads of people post "but I still want to attend" :lol:

Ah well see you all on Sunday.

So meeting *CANCELLED*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can't believe the famous Kneesworth crew have a cancelled meet (yes, I know I'm one of the reasons  )

Next month we need to make up for it and make it the biggest ever  8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:



> Next month we need to make up for it and make it the biggest ever  8)


hear hear 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I guess if any monthly meet was ever gonna be cancelled it was gonna be the one within 3 days of the annual meet.

I'll defo try and be at the next one. :wink:


----------

